# Human has computer virus spread to implanted chip



## Proteus (Mar 5, 2010)

BBC News - First human 'infected with computer virus'

*A British scientist says he is the first man in the world to become infected with a computer virus. *
_Dr Mark Gasson from the University of Reading contaminated a computer chip which was then inserted into his hand. _
_The device, which enables him to pass through security doors and activate his mobile phone, is a sophisticated version of ID chips used to tag pets. _
_In trials, Dr Gasson showed that the chip was able to pass on the computer virus to external control systems. _
_If other implanted chips had then connected to the system they too would have been corrupted, he said. _
*
Medical alert* _Dr Gasson admits that the test is a proof of principle but he thinks it has important implications for a future where medical devices such as pacemakers and cochlear implants become more sophisticated, and risk being contaminated by other human implants. _
_"With the benefits of this type of technology come risks. We may improve ourselves in some way but much like the improvements with other technologies, mobile phones for example, they become vulnerable to risks, such as security problems and computer viruses." _
_However, Dr Gasson predicts that wider use will be made of implanted technology. _
_"This type of technology has been commercialised in the United States as a type of medical alert bracelet, so that if you're found unconscious you can be scanned and your medical history brought up." _
_Professor Rafael Capurro of the Steinbeis-Transfer-Institute of Information Ethics in Germany told BBC News that the research was "interesting". _
_"If someone can get online access to your implant, it could be serious," he said. _
*
Cosmetic surgery* _Professor Capurro contributed to a 2005 ethical study for the European Commission that looked at the development of digital implants and possible abuse of them. _
_"From an ethical point of view, the surveillance of implants can be both positive and negative," he said. _
_"Surveillance can be part of medical care, but if someone wants to do harm to you, it could be a problem." _
_In addition, he said, that there should be caution if implants with surveillance capabilities started to be used outside of a medical setting. _
_However, Dr Gasson believes that there will be a demand for these non-essential applications, much as people pay for cosmetic surgery. _
_"If we can find a way of enhancing someone's memory or their IQ then there's a real possibility that people will choose to have this kind of invasive procedure." _
_Dr Gasson works at the University of Reading's School of Systems Engineering and will present the results of his research at the International Symposium for Technology and Society in Australia next month. Professor Capurro will also talk at the event. 
_


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Well the brain is just an organic computer...I am surprised that we have not done this already.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

One day there will be little difference between biology and technology I think.

For example, if we ever invent nanomachines which can manipulate cells, or even DNA, then there will be no practical difference between a biological virus and a computer virus.... you'd be able to pick up infected nanomachines which actually make you sick, biologically.

It's a bit scary.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

sprinkles said:


> One day there will be little difference between biology and technology I think.
> 
> For example, if we ever invent nanomachines which can manipulate cells, or even DNA, then there will be no practical difference between a biological virus and a computer virus.... you'd be able to pick up infected nanomachines which actually make you sick, biologically.
> 
> It's a bit scary.


The fact that we will be vulnerable to the same things computer will be is very bad....

I don't like the idea at all. What if we like crash or something?


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

I wonder what uses Hitler might've made from such a device or what "viruses" he might have had implanted.

I watched an interview before where they were talking about computer chips in brains. Parts of the brain grow around the computer chip and these scientists were all excited talking about how the chip would "interact" with the brain. And I've no idea how, but they'd even be able to access the internet by thinking "internet"; instantly download information.
In a way it's fascinating and could be a great advantage.
The down side is: what if someone put something evil or deadly in your chip?

The RFID's for example were designed to give off information that could be picked up by a device. However, they could also _receive _information. A person could then literally "hear voices". From who? Again what if Hitler had such technology, he could, theoretically send out a radio frequency to all of his S.S. men in an instant.
Or, let's skip to the future and say what if a government leader wanted to control it's people and sent them "messages" constantly?

No, thanks.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

Doctor Paradox said:


> The fact that we will be vulnerable to the same things computer will be is very bad....
> 
> I don't like the idea at all. What if we like crash or something?


Would be less like crashing and more like... nanobots which are supposed to kill your cancer, give you AIDS instead. :shocked:


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

the human brain does crash already. it's called psychosis :tongue:


----------



## mmlop (Jul 8, 2010)

*Kaspersky*

Whatever type of home you have I bet you have locks on the door in order to keep your valuable items in and intruders out. You should treat your computer in much the same way, using an antivirus program to bolt up all points of entry so that you will be protected from viruses, Trojans, spyware and other forms of malware. There are a huge number of security companies offering antivirus programs these days and some are better than others. But I prefer Kaspersky: Kaspersky Internet Security 7.0 Download It is uncomplicated


----------



## Steve MD (Jun 11, 2010)

~ ~

|--|

Scary.......


----------



## benfoldsfive dude (Nov 24, 2009)

OmarFW said:


> the human brain does crash already. it's called psychosis :tongue:


...and Ctrl+Alt+Del won't help.:dry:


----------



## Think (Mar 3, 2010)

not much of a surprise.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

There's only one thing you can do:

STOP! DOWNLOADING! PORN!


----------

